# HUNTINGTON WV- adult, nice temperment



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

WHO WE ARE: HUNTINGTON-CABELL-WAYNE Animal Control Shelter 
WHERE: 1901 James River Road Huntington, WV 25704
PHONE: (304) 696-5551
HOURS: 10am- 4:30pm Monday through Friday and 10am- 3:30pm on Saturday 
WHAT WE HAVE: ADOPTABLE PETS 
DOGS: cost $60 
CATS: cost $50 
SPAY AND NEUTER INCLUDED AT LOCAL VET 
CASH ONLY 


This is another gsd that was picked up as a stray yesterday that is also in the above shelter. A lady in the Huntington area who helps with all breed rescue passed on the information. She didn't know if it was a male or female, but she said it's a very pleasant dog and her young daughter made it her new friend yesterday. As with the other GSD in this shelter, I have no idea how long they have to hold strays before being put up for adoption. However, it is a high kill shelter and they are always overcrowded. This dog will be available for adoption on Jan. 2nd.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This is a female,estimated to be around 5yrs old....


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This girl is available on Tuesday Jan. 3rd. The lady in the area who gave me the information said this shelter will sometimes just put dogs down rather then giving them time to be adopted once their hold time is up. . . She is in the Cabell Wayne Shelter listed in Huntington WV on Petfinder. They hadn't put her on thier petfinder site as of the time I posted this info on her.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump for this nice girl...hope she makes it out!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

FORRUGER said:


> This girl is available on Tuesday Jan. 3rd. The lady in the area who gave me the information said this shelter will sometimes just put dogs down rather then giving them time to be adopted once their hold time is up. . . She is in the Cabell Wayne Shelter listed in Huntington WV on Petfinder. They hadn't put her on thier petfinder site as of the time I posted this info on her.


In that case, today might be the day...... Hopeful bump for the sweetie, that they will give her more time..
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She looks so sad, it breaks my heart.  I hope and pray she gets out and into a good loving home where she can spend many happy years spoiled.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Neither this girl, nor the other young female is posted on the shelter Petfinder site, which seems woefully out of date - there is a note saying that volunteers are responsible for updating it, so that may well be why it isn't current. (Pics were last updated at the beginning of December.)These girls might be gone before they ever make it to PF.......
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD -waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

UGH... I called the shelter....ever want to reach thru the phone line and smack someone??? :crazy: Guess I need to be nice. 

The lady I spoke with was pleasant but was of no help at all. At first she didn't know when the dogs were available for adoption,or when they came in, or seemed to have any idea how long their hold time is. YET she said a man was coming in to adopt the young girl in the morning as soon as she was available when I asked what her exactly how long their hold period was for strays. May be somone they know getting her and don't want her to be availble for anyone else to get her. 
I had to tell her there were TWO dogs there, both females (she didn't know that) and that one was older than the other. SHe said the older one had "bad hips"... SHe gave me no information at all on her. I hesitate to rely on a shelter's description of 'bad hips' as so often they judge a dog that is angulated as having bad hips. 

She didn't reply when I asked if the dogs would be posted on their petfinder site... just said the place was 'under construction' and everything was 'a mess'.... 

SO... this poor girl may not have a chance... maybe someone living closer to there can physically go to the shelter and check on her. It may be her only chance.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

FORRUGER said:


> UGH... I called the shelter....ever want to reach thru the phone line and smack someone??? :crazy: Guess I need to be nice.
> 
> The lady I spoke with was pleasant but was of no help at all. At first she didn't know when the dogs were available for adoption,or when they came in, or seemed to have any idea how long their hold time is. YET she said a man was coming in to adopt the young girl in the morning as soon as she was available when I asked what her exactly how long their hold period was for strays. May be somone they know getting her and don't want her to be availble for anyone else to get her.
> I had to tell her there were TWO dogs there, both females (she didn't know that) and that one was older than the other. SHe said the older one had "bad hips"... SHe gave me no information at all on her. I hesitate to rely on a shelter's description of 'bad hips' as so often they judge a dog that is angulated as having bad hips.
> ...


The answer is "yes" - and the people I want to smack aren't always in shelters. This place sounds about as chaotic as it gets - and if she doesn't have a clue as to who you are really talking about how can this person know if her hips are bad or not? Sheesh....anyway, thanks Pat for trying. Very frustrating I'm sure.....and not a good scenario for the animals there.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for understanding Susan! Yes, it's a bad place and a sad situation for the dogs there. The younger lady Heather who works with the rescue group in the area who initially gave me the information on the GSDs said a group member will be going to the shelter tomorrow and she will get more information on the older girl and hopefully more pictures. She said she' won't give up trying... SHe's well aware of the employee I spoke with, said she's worked at the shelter for 20 years, and everyone seems to have the same reaction as I had to her lack of concern and indifference. FOr that matter she said the woman has bragged she's NEVER taken one animal home with her in the 20 years she's worked there....tells you something about her character. 

Anyways, the rescue volunteer, Heather, said when her friend was there last week there was no mention from her of the dog having bad hips. SO... if I get more info and pictures I'll post them and Heathers email address. She said she would be a contact in the area for the dog if anyone is intersted in her.. .


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Pat - email me details on each girl and I will see what I can do! I would need MAJOR help with transport though. I need to get them at least to Covington, VA if possible!

Thanks!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Krystal, bless you .... as far as I know the younger girl is being adopted/or has been per Heather and she will give me the info on the other girl tomorrow (I hope). IF (the big "if") it would work out that SGSR could help the other girl there's a good chance we could get her to Covington... but I will get the info to you as soon as I get it. thanks... Pat


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*This sad looking girl has a name, it's "Ginger". Here is the information on her evaluation today by a local rescue group volunteer who went to see her: *

"Ginger got a good report  she did fine with another dog and cat (she sniffed them and just didnt care that they were there, haha) she's got a little tartar on her teeth and a small chip on one of them, she got some more bear hugs and more lovin. Once our volunteer got up to leave her and stopped petting her, she took her head and was rubbing against her leg like "no, don't go!". So the only thing she didn't like was when she stopped being loved on  "

*The volunteer visiting with her the first day she was at the shelter said she was really great with her little daughter and loved being hugged and petted. *
*I've asked her to let me know if the volunteer noticed her appearing sore or limping in her hind legs when she was there today. *


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Good news... this dog was adopted by one of the rescue volunteers ...AMEN!!


----------

